
Commit a crime? Your Fitbit, key fob or pacemaker could snitch on you - dberhane
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/commit-a-crime-your-fitbit-key-fob-or-pacemaker-could-snitch-on-you/2017/10/09/f35a4f30-8f50-11e7-8df5-c2e5cf46c1e2_story.html?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_fitbitmurder-945a%3Ahomepage%2Fstory&utm_term=.3d856f7a4181
======
brlewis
Such devices are pathetic amateur snitches compared to cell phones.

